# Destin Florida mid may



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Plan on going to Destin in mid may to visit my wife's brother. Will be down there for 4-6 days haven't decided yet. 
Thinking bout taking a little gear. An maybe doing a 1/2 day inshore trip. 
Any thoughts? Recommendations? Tips? 
I'm not picky. But also won't have lots of time to figure things out.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Only advice that way is okaloosa pier , a pain getting that way from Destin across the causeway certain times of the day with traffic (use to be anyway)
About an hour to Panama city and it has 2 good piers at times 
Cobia , spanish,kings, pompano in the skinny water , flounder straight down or under the piers


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

May is a good time for bull reds and trout, and if you might even find some Cobia cruising the beaches, so it probably would be a good time for an inshore charter. If you want to fish from shore, look up O'Steen Beach Access on the east side of the pass. It is a bit of a hike out to the east jetty from there, but it's worth it. You can catch your own baitfish, then possibly some big reds or snook with that bait. It's also way safer than trying to navigate the rocks out on the west jetty. I've even seen manatees cruise through there from time to time. Either way, you're going to get something to tug at the end of the line if you go out there. Pompano should still be in the surf if you want to beach fish, and you can also always catch whiting and bluefish from the beach.

Kingfish might be coming through Okaloosa Island pier as well, it's about a 10-minute drive west of Destin.

I know the area well - I vacation there at least once a year. Don't miss McGuire's and bring your appetite. AJ's on the harbor is a fun adult place to hang out after dark.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

If you go 30 miles offshore you can fish over the ship I was on in the Navy the USS Ozark. It was used as a target by the Air Force and is sitting upright on the sea bed.


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

Whaler said:


> If you go 30 miles offshore you can fish over the ship I was on in the Navy the USS Ozark. It was used as a target by the Air Force and is sitting upright on the sea bed.





Saugeyefisher said:


> Plan on going to Destin in mid may to visit my wife's brother. Will be down there for 4-6 days haven't decided yet.
> Thinking bout taking a little gear. An maybe doing a 1/2 day inshore trip.
> Any thoughts? Recommendations? Tips?
> I'm not picky. But also won't have lots of time to figure things out.





Whaler said:


> If you go 30 miles offshore you can fish over the ship I was on in the Navy the USS Ozark. It was used as a target by the Air Force and is sitting upright on the sea bed.


Recommend Capt. Josh Nelson ( Outcast Charters ) fished with him several times, good guide, nice boat & tackle. Good with kids, inshore guide. Mid May should be a awesome month for redfish. We really liked him !


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Might contact, Capt Mike Patterson. I think he does alot of Destin fishing.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

loves2fishinohio said:


> May is a good time for bull reds and trout, and if you might even find some Cobia cruising the beaches, so it probably would be a good time for an inshore charter. If you want to fish from shore, look up O'Steen Beach Access on the east side of the pass. It is a bit of a hike out to the east jetty from there, but it's worth it. You can catch your own baitfish, then possibly some big reds or snook with that bait. It's also way safer than trying to navigate the rocks out on the west jetty. I've even seen manatees cruise through there from time to time. Either way, you're going to get something to tug at the end of the line if you go out there. Pompano should still be in the surf if you want to beach fish, and you can also always catch whiting and bluefish from the beach.
> 
> Kingfish might be coming through Okaloosa Island pier as well, it's about a 10-minute drive west of Destin.
> 
> I know the area well - I vacation there at least once a year. Don't miss McGuire's and bring your appetite. AJ's on the harbor is a fun adult place to hang out after dark.


There’s snook in Destin? I didn’t think that snook could be found that far North.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I just watched these shows on the Outdoor Channel,,,,, & was able to find them on Youtube, for youn's.
(lol,,,, Bobby, these should remind you of OBX)
Check out the water, waves,, & oil derricks in the background. Who says you can't fish the gulf in a 16? ;>)

(1) Big Bull Reds in Louisiana! - YouTube

(1) The best Redfish fishing I've ever seen! - YouTube

I don't know about you guys,,,, but these videos make me want to grab the boat & head down today!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Amazing when the water turns orange and gold from the huge schools of bull reds & jacks mixed in..... seen it from beyond the end of the pier to the beach(1550ft) for a good hour, busten bait every where 
Not often seen but if your not there it sucks reading about it ......that happen to melon a windy rough sea day I didn't go and read 100+ kings caught ..... didn't miss the next chew down a few days later with 190+ kings, jacks,reds mixed in..... never been so sore fishing from catching,, netting,& gaffing spring of 2012 vacation ..... why when there it's 7am to 6pm , don't want to miss anything any gulf coast pier


----------

